

CSR Violates GPL. Bluetooth IDE Comes with GCC. No Sources Provided - dmitrygr
https://forum.csr.com/forum/main-category/main-forum/software/54778-gpl-sources-please

======
lvh
I think they're unlikely to take a demanding forum post like this very
seriously. Also, it's unclear which sources you're asking for; is it just
binutils and gcc, or are you asserting that the entire IDE is virally GPL'd?

~~~
dmitrygr
The forum was the last attempt, after emailing their support back-and-forth
about other issues, and them suddenly shutting up and not replying about
binutils and gcc sources

